# Boat capsized last night on Lake Livingston



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Check out the story on ABC13.
The storms yesterday evening capsized their boat. They were wearing life vests. He swam and was rescued. The Mother and son were found 10 miles away by the coast guard and cold but safe. All Safe!!!!!!
Man these freshwater lakes can really kick up. I have heard stories on 2Cool about this same thing happening in years past.
A life vest can save your life. I wear mine 100% when out there.
Not for storms but just in case my @#$# $$$ falls out the boat.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I am glad that they are all safe. I too was out fishing yesterday after work and as I watched my radar app on my phone, I know that I could not go far from safety. The first strike of lighting hit I knew I had to leave them biting and get to safety. It came quick and got bad quick. I am glad the family was safe and I wear my vest all the time also. Be safe my friends I want to keep seeing you all on the water and at the fish fries.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Glad all are safe the big lake can get nasty quick.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

3StoogesFishing said:


> I am glad that they are all safe. I too was out fishing yesterday after work and as I watched my radar app on my phone, I know that I could not go far from safety. The first strike of lighting hit I knew I had to leave them biting and get to safety. It came quick and got bad quick. I am glad the family was safe and I wear my vest all the time also. Be safe my friends I want to keep seeing you all on the water and at the fish fries.


 â€¦ and, the water can get really rough, before the storm, even hits!First sight, of dark clouds, or thunder, you can bet i'm checking the radar app. Common sense, is not as common, as it used to be. Live, to fish, another day!:fish:


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

https://www.click2houston.com/news/...-livingston-after-floating-for-nearly-8-hours

Here is a link, thank you god that they were wearing their life jackets.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad to hear they made it out alive.

Hereâ€™s a post I did about 5 years ago about Derechos. It has info about â€œThe Texas Boaterâ€™s Derechoâ€ that hit many years ago. If the link doesnâ€™t work, google it and read up. Donâ€™t mean to hijack your thread OP. Just wanted to pass additional information along.

Derechos
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tmbforum/showthread.php?t=572937&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yep- I remember reading that a while back. Dangerous stuff there.
You can download the KHOU or other app. Set it to alert when storms are near. Itâ€™s a pain but may save your life at some point. THe app even follows your location.

I just purchased my 3rd blow up life vest from academy about a week ago. Reg $89- on sales $79. fishing partner gave me a gift card for birthday. $20 off coupon and I paid about $30.
He always gives me a birthday gift for some reason but he knows I will buy something for the boat. Now I have 3 for anyone who fishes with me.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so glad they are safe.
I remember when my Dad and I were out on the lake (70's) when a storm came up. A game warden flagged us down and told us to head for shallow water and cover. We did not make it to the dock but beached the boat up in a cove. Livingston can get really rough fast. It was horrifyingly memorable but we were safe.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad they all made it. Does anyone know where they were and what type of boat? I live on the lake and saw the storm building for quite some time before it blew up and was saying that I hoped everyone was getting off the lake.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*LL,PI*

Glad to hear all were safe....

I left Pine Island yesterday at 4PM ....there were a number of boaters there

then .....I expected more traffic to be on the lake than there actually was for

July 3rd....

I was in a 16' Sun Skiff near Red Fish Island and Eagle Point in 1986 when that storm / squall came through ....thought I was a gonner for sure ..I also had on two life jackets cause I just knew that boat was going down...but somehow the little Johnson 60 did not quit and I made it safely to the shallow San Leon shore line ....saw a lot of boats wrecked /sunk near Kemah that day.....


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad everyone was safe!

We were on Livingston several years back...I got my first experience with rough lake conditions. Seemed much different than a rough Bay. We were not far from the state park...at an island with a shallow beach area.

Storm came through and we tried to make it back. Buddies Majek did just fine. I was with another friend in an older Ski Nautique.

Had no idea how poorly a ski boat can do in rough lake conditions....we had everyone in life jackets. I wasn't sure we were gonna make it back.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad they were all ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Bankin' On It said:


> Glad to hear they made it out alive.
> 
> Hereâ€™s a post I did about 5 years ago about Derechos. It has info about â€œThe Texas Boaterâ€™s Derechoâ€ that hit many years ago. If the link doesnâ€™t work, google it and read up. Donâ€™t mean to hijack your thread OP. Just wanted to pass additional information along.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that was an interesting read.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

PFD's saves lives....
It would be a different story if they didn't have them on....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

10 miles is a long way to drift. I wonder what part of the lake they were on?
Thank goodness they had on their PFD's!!
Does anyone know where they originally launched from?


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Yep. Livingston ainâ€™t no joke. Still give me the chill when look at my bass boat few years ago.

Did learn a-lot since then because of 2cool forum about wind and gust.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Livingston started to fill in Oct 1968. By the time it covered the old US 190 road bed it had become the most dangerous lake in the state. Living on the lake I was involved in numerous body recoveries. I stopped counting at 33. That was the summer of 1977.
I am not sure of the truth to the count that I heard from a member of the Onalaska Volunteer Fire Dept rescue. He told me that including the tail race the total drownings on Livingston through 2016 were 113.
In the early years one of the major causes were some many people on the lake with inadequate boats. It takes a very experienced boater to venture on that young ocean in a low gunnel jon boat.
I know from experience. Back in the 70's I commercial night fished the area from Kickapoo to old 190 in a 14 foot aluminum semi vee. Got my dumb butt soaked many a night for waiting too long to run from the rising wind.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad everyone was safe.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

A lot of people new to boating have no idea how to navigate rough conditions. Who knows what the case was here but thankful they had the common sense to get the pfd's on. Saved all of them. Not sure about the story if he was rescued near Browders and they were rescued between the island and the dam. LL is a beast when she wants to be.


----------



## Liv'n_the_dream (Jun 11, 2016)

Lake went from glass to this in less than 10 minutes
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have many hours on Lake Livingston and all I can say is it gets Wicked quick in a north/ south or south/north intense wind.
If swamped a pfd will save your life.
Iâ€™m really glad to hear they were wearing theirs and they survived.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> I have many hours on Lake Livingston and all I can say is it gets Wicked quick in a north/ south or south/north intense wind.
> If swamped a pfd will save your life.
> Iâ€™m really glad to hear they were wearing theirs and they survived.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, Loy, it doesn't take long at all. I remember as a young boy, helping my grandpa run lines, we left Shortys at 1514 to a glass lake. Arrived at the first line and didn't even get finished running it before we tucked tail and hauled it back to the dock. Several boats flooded out, and my uncle had to tow one in. Hairy is putting it lightly...it left a lasting impression on me. I've been out many times since that day, and encountered some bad weather...but thanks to that memory, I've kept a close eye on the weather and headed in early if it started to kick up. Livingston is not the place to mess around on. I'm thankful these folks were wearing their PFD's and survived


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a rule in my boat.. All passengers must wear a pfd when then we are under way. Got into an argument with my sister in law who refused to wear one saying that she was an excellent swimmer. My response was..
" How are you at swimming unconscious "
Law requires that all passengers in a motor vehicle wear seat belts. I would like to see that for water craft. When something like this blows up this quick there's no time to scramble in lockers for your pfd's.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

"Dream" I can concur with those waves! Slick to that in minutes! 


I got caught on the lake in late 60's fishing a tournament out of what is KOA at the big bridge.


Old style Ranger with an 85 Merc. Couldn't make it back and took a barrel of water over the bow coming down river channel from the jungle--Pulled into Palmetto Creek under full power making about 5 miles an hour maybe -one more over the bow and I would have gone down. Beached it and got under my console under my parka and rode it out with my bilge pump going wide open.


Bought a new bilge pump after that--would throw a stream of water a mile and eat a battery up! Stay safe out there.


Rayburn Lake will hurt you too!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Glad to hear everyone is OK . I was up at Marble Falls on the 4th waiting to see the fire work's we were out running around in my boat when the storm came rushing in .we did like everyone else and headed toward the ramp .people were all along the bank setting up for the show.the wind hit hard blowing people's awnings across the park.boats were slamming into the concrete and bank waiting to trailer there boat it was awful rain and lighting &hi wind gusts. We got my boat loaded in pouring down rain. The storm lasted about thirty minutes.after we got back to time share decided to watch show from the balcony .you can never be too careful, always ware you're life vest.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Pics over looking Marble Fall's .
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

